# Recall on Hoses



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a diver and know nothing about it but came across this and figured I would pass it.

High Pressure Scuba Diving Hoses Recalled by Innovative Scuba Concepts, Trident Diving and A-Plus Marine Due to Drowning Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: High pressure scuba diving air hoses

Units: About 2,590 total units: 1900 Innovative Scuba Concepts hoses, about 480 Trident Diving Equipment hoses and about 210 A-Plus Marine hoses

Importers: Innovative Scuba Concepts Inc., of Colorado Springs, Colo., Trident Diving Equipment, of Chatsworth, Calif. and A-Plus Marine, of Gulf Breeze, Fla.

Manufacturer: Li Chung Plastics Ind. Co. Ltd, of Taiwan

Hazard: The diving hose can rupture reducing the available air supply to the diver, posing a drowning hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: The importers have received nine reports of burst hoses. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The recalled air hoses are black braided high pressure scuba air hoses. The hoses measure about one centimeter in diameter and vary in length from 6-inches to 40-inches. These hoses attach to the regulator first stage and are intended for use with the submersible pressure gauge (SPG's) that indicate the air pressure in the scuba diving tank. These recalled hoses were sold under the Phantom and Mesh Flex brand names printed only on the product packaging. The air hoses have production date codes stamped into the metal fitting that attaches to the regulator with the following codes:

Innovative Scuba Concepts: 11Q3, 11Q4 and 12Q1
Trident Diving Equipment: T0811, T0911, T1011, T1111, T1211, T0112, and T0212
A-Plus Marine: 11Q3, 11Q4, and 12Q1

Sold at: Scuba diving retailers nationwide and on-line from August 2011 through August 2012 for prices ranging between about $40 and $50.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the hoses and contact Innovative Scuba Concepts, Trident Diving Equipment or A-Plus Marine to receive instructions for obtaining a free replacement hose.

Consumer Contact: 

Innovative Scuba Concepts Inc. at (800) 472-2740 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. MT Monday through Friday or online at www.innovativescuba.com and click on the Phantom High Pressure Hose Safety Recall button for more information.

Trident Diving Equipment at (800) 234-3483 from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. PT Monday through Friday or on-line at www.tridentdive.com for more information.

A-Plus Marine at (800) 352-2360 from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday or www.aplusmarine.com and click on the recall notice on High Pressure Braided Hose Safety Recall for more information.

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled products, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml13/13029.html


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the info


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

welldoya said:


> Incidents/Injuries: The importers have received nine reports of burst hoses. No injuries have been reported.


How about deaths?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't heard of any deaths. The HP braided hoses have had the problem, the LP hoses have been reliable (so far). The HP port in the modern first stage regulators is designed to prevent a rapid discharge of air in the event of a burst hose. A Burst LP hose is typically more dangerous.


----------

